# Small Rant



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

We were at a birthday party yesterday for my grandson. He is my oldest daughter's boy. My youngest daughter (15 and homeschooled) babysits regularly for my oldest's best friend and has a full time summer job. The friend comes up to me and jokingly says. "I'm going to kidnap Helen so so she can be my nanny, and I'll put her in public school."

I asked her why she wanted to put her in public school. She said she feels sorry for her.

My oldest daughter was a little upset, and said to her friend: "Mary, your children are in public school and see a psychiatrist every weekend. You are on medicaid, food stamps, and welfare because you refuse to go to school or work, yet you feel sorry for her?"

I'm glad my daughter said it, because I was speechless!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Good for your eldest daughter!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good for oldest daughter, bad on Mary.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

rean said:


> The friend comes up to me and jokingly says. "I'm going to kidnap Helen so so she can be my nanny, and I'll put her in public school."
> 
> I asked her why she wanted to put her in public school. She said she feels sorry for her.


Right...I think we can all read between the lines and figure out who she really feels sorry for! She is fantasizing about having a little slave labor and wouldn't give a fig about her "nanny's" education, happiness, or well-being.

Personally, I'd take it as a compliment. You have raised a great kid that others wish they had in their household. I'd ignore this comment, particularly considering the source--someone whose life choices and parenting skills do not represent a person who's opinion I would value.

BTW, you must have some great parenting thing going on, to have raised not one but TWO great kids. The one a great worker and the other quick to tell the truth and defend her family. Good job!


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you! <blush>


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

rean said:


> I asked her why she wanted to put her in public school. She said she feels sorry for her.
> 
> My oldest daughter was a little upset, and said to her friend: "Mary, your children are in public school and see a psychiatrist every weekend. You are on medicaid, food stamps, and welfare because you refuse to go to school or work, yet you feel sorry for her?"
> 
> I'm glad my daughter said it, because I was speechless!


I like your daughter. 

I do have to tell you that the babysitting job would stop though. I wouldn't let someone who thinks my child is to be pitied around her.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I agree. The babysitting job has ended.


----------



## glwalker (Apr 19, 2005)

This woman's children are seeing a psychiatrist every week. It's worrying how commonplace mental health treatment has become these days, and makes me wonder how much influence psychiatrists and the like have over society. It's quickly getting to the point where there will be only one "sane" way of viewing the world.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Tell your daughter WAY TO GO If the woman does not work or go to school to attempt to work her way out of taxpayer's pockets? wheat the heck does she need a babysitter for?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

luvzmybabz said:


> Tell your daughter WAY TO GO If the woman does not work or go to school to attempt to work her way out of taxpayer's pockets? What the heck does she need a babysitter for?


That's what I was wondering!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

rean said:


> We were at a birthday party yesterday for my grandson. He is my oldest daughter's boy. My youngest daughter (15 and homeschooled) babysits regularly for my oldest's best friend and has a full time summer job. The friend comes up to me and jokingly says. "I'm going to kidnap Helen so so she can be my nanny, and I'll put her in public school."
> 
> I asked her why she wanted to put her in public school. She said she feels sorry for her.
> 
> ...


Ignorance is bliss.
Those who are fully indoctrinated by the public schools, cannot see outside the box.
Ever.

My response would have been "why? name 5 things of value she would learn at PS vs Home school?
The response would have further exposed her ignorance.


----------

